# Hello from Eastern Oregon



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Chris. Hope you enjoy the fun.


----------



## Pride Shooter (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome to AT. I know you will learn good things here.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Welcome to AT*

I elk hunted near Heppner this last Elk season,,,had a great time..great state


----------

